# Saw Blade Storage, with room for sandpaper, etc.



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

I built this recently, and hung it in a handy spot close to where it is needed. My version was taken from a picture I found by Googling: French Cleat Storage in a Workshop.

Credit goes to the guy who posted it. I actually expanded it a bit to include the bottom portion, to fill a need. This can be moved anywhere on the wall, just by sliding it along the cleats.


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

The photos didn't post, I'll add them below.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Very cool! :thumbsup:

You've just upped the ante on the sandpaper storage box. :laughing:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Am I missing, 'HOW ARE THE BLADES HELD IN PLACE'?

Thanks,

Dale


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

Dale, 

Here is a picture which will show that detail. I cut 1/2" dowel rod on an angle, and drilled the holes in the plywood on the same angle. The dowels were then glued, inserted, and left to dry.


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

*French Cleat Storage*

Spent some quality time in the shop this week. (actually any time in the shop is quality) :icon_smile:

Below, the photos show more storage being created, using the french cleat hanging system.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Is your clamp stand copyrighted? I'm about to infringe.


----------

